

Ask HN: How do I share an idea with a company but still receive credit?  - Wadsworth

It is a great little idea- that I would give away if it meant that it would be used. I do want to be in a position where I am able to take credit.
What do I do?<p>Should I build a prototype? And then just start knocking on doors? Cold-emailing founders?<p>This is a complementary idea-- it would be something that companies like: SCVNGR, 4Square, Facebook and even Color.com will one day adopt to improve service for their users (and add value in their partnerships).
======
vectran
Quoting Paul Graham "ideas are worthless" (ref:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html>)

I would suggest cracking out a prototype and go from there - "ideas are 1%
inspiration and 99% perspiration".

~~~
Wadsworth
I ended up building the prototype this morning (a bit of insomnia). Now I've
got this cool little demo (fully functional) running on my iphone--- now what?

